# Possible future purchase- Fjord Filly



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

What do you think of this filly's confirmation? She was foaled 7-10-13 and I would eventually use her for trail riding and, somewhere down the line, I would consider breeding her. I might be in the position to purchase her this summer if she's still available but I wanted to get some opinions on her confirmation before I start thinking about the what ifs of owning her and raising up my own little Fjord. 

Thank you for any help you're able to give.


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

More pictures of her.


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I'm no expert on conformation, I just wanted to comment on how stinkin' cute this pony is!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

She's adorable. Not familiar with the breed...do they normally darken as they age? She seems very white compared to the typical coloring of adults.


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

I love this horse. I know nothing about conformation but she is precious.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

ForeverSunRider said:


> She's adorable. Not familiar with the breed...do they normally darken as they age? She seems very white compared to the typical coloring of adults.




Fjord horses come if a few variant of colors,five variations in shades recognized by their breed registries,most commen is brunblakk, but darker and lighter colors are very possible. 









She seems to me to have good conformation for a Fjord ( but im no where near expert on them!); I have to say she is adorable! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

She is very cute.

She'll stay on the lighter end of the dun spectrum which is nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The are nice trail riding ponies, and make great little hunters too. 

She is to cute!


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

sarahfromsc said:


> The are nice trail riding ponies, and make great little hunters too.
> 
> She is to cute!


Thanks. I think she could be fantastic on trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a friend selling a fjord gelding, very brave, willing, forward, and a strong jumper!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Like this fillys conformation allot, i think that when she grows up she will be level and would also be a good dressage prospect among many other things. From what ive heard and seen Fjords have decent temperaments and are usually willing to please, this filly if her temperament matches her conformation could get to a good level of dressage like medium and more. Although the conformation pictures arent exactly ideal i can see this horse screams qaulity and would make a good broodmare in the future.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Olivia myee.
Lovely filly, lovely legs!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The only slightly odd thing on an otherwise very nice confo is that her knees seem a bit thick or maybe she's just a bit over at tha knee?


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm new to thinking about confirmation. What could that impact?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

Conformation not confirmation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay. I'm sold. I want one. :shock:


----------



## JandO (Jun 12, 2014)

Just one? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Awww what a cute little filly!  Yes she a more lighter shade of dun than my Fjord gelding. I'm no expert at conformation but to me she looks pretty good. I like her actually, I think she would make a great trail horse! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

